# Color separation



## madmickey (Jul 9, 2009)

Went to bed last night with t.v. working great, got up this morning and all the colors on the screen had seperated. There is no configure option from the menu, so I was wondering if there is an easy fix for this problem. 
please help!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi madmickey, and welcome to TSG.

What kind of TV (CRT, Plasma, LCD, projection, direct view)?

Can you give a better description of how the colors are separated?

Some TV's have special technician set-up menus that may be able to correct the problem if you do not have any actual component failures. Improper use of the technician settings can easily may the picture worse. Finding out if your TV has such menus and how to access them will take some research on your part.


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Sometimes just unplugging from wall for a few minutes works. Especially on the plasmas. It reboots/resets when plugged back in. Always worth a shot anyway


----------

